

The Unix Programmer's Manual, 1st ed. [1971] - BrandonM
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/manintro.html

======
Mithrandir
Here's everything: <http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/1stEdman.html>

------
uriel
HTML-ized version of the 1st ed. manual: <http://man.cat-v.org/unix-1st/>

(Which works as mirror, given that the Bell Labs site seems to have crashed
under the weight of the news of dmr's dead)

